# Archibeque's GUN-FU Animal style self defense



## Timotheus (May 16, 2008)

For many Gun-Fu is a comic series, a paint ball trade mark, a style of movies that use guns in some sort of kung fu style but what is little known is that for well over thirty and forty years now Grand Master Issidro Archibeque has been teaching a style that he developed called Gun-Fu.

Not to be mistaken with Kung-Fu or any other spelling make ups of the same 'Archie", as he likes to be called, related it to an actual gun, saying that it is "soft, easy, easy then POW - BANG! just like a gun."

Some folks when they see old vid's, even though they are very old and in poor condition, dog it because they don't understand what it is they see.  Even some very fine and  talented martial artist make opinions on limited information.

Archibeque is a very accomplished Grand Master.  He holds over twenty black belts and has fourth dan in over eleven of those. He studied Gojo-ryu under Yamaguchi in Okinawa for which he holds seventh dan, as well as several others at the same time while there.

After moving to The Puget sound area of Washington state in the sixties He  began teaching Martial arts.  At that time there was hardly anyone around who even knew what Martial arts were.  One Person he mentions that was a contemporary with him was an instructor of Ishin-ryu (another Okinowan style) named Armstrong.  After a few Years he met Bruce Lee and both taught and learned from each other, helping both to develop their own styles.

Archibeque however wanted to develop a style that would be useful on the street, against seasoned street fighters, singly and in numbers.  therefore he began to get rid of all the fancy stuff that has to be set up, or just didn't work, except in sparring matches.  The one steps went because he didn't want people to stop rather he wanted to have them keep fluid and stay in motion seeing what was presented and capitalizing on it.  The high kicks he didn't stress because in the streets if a guy got inside they didn't work as well secondly he began to work into angles and could be blocked.  Chuck Norris found that out when he sparred Archibeque and when coming in for a kick he found an iron hand to his inside femur, whereas Chuck says "your the guy that does all that breaking aren't you?" and left off the mats. 

Archibeque has been in several magazines over the years.  One article was in a Tae-kwon-do magazine with Chong Su Kim of the Pan Am Tang soo do federation on the cover and in it was an article about his unconventional backyard training grounds and the exercises he puts his students through.

Well in 2002 because of age and needing knee replacement he retired.  But as all people of Passion he is again teaching along with a Number of his black belts in Yelm Wa.

If your in The Puget sound area of Washington State it is well worth the effort to seek Him out and learn from him.  No matter your style he can see the 'YOU' and fine tune you into a better martial artist.


----------



## MJS (May 16, 2008)

Umm...I don't even know where to start with this post, but when I saw this:

"Archibeque is a very accomplished Grand Master. He holds over twenty black belts and has fourth dan in over eleven of those."

well, lets just say I'm a bit curious.


----------



## Errant108 (May 16, 2008)

I hope all your claims are above board.  It is fairly easy to verify who men like Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris trained with.

Do you have the name of what Taekwondo magazine he was featured in?  Maybe an issue number?


----------



## Errant108 (May 16, 2008)

His website asks for donations, but the school is not a non-profit organization.

As someone who's school is a non-profit where classes are offered on a donation basis (and I have taught students for absolutely free, or for an occasional twinkie or ho-ho), I find this extremely disengenious and truthfully, borderline dishonest.

http://www.ironcrane.com/html/donations.html


----------



## MJS (May 16, 2008)

Personally, I'd like a little more info on this person.  Any other info that could be provided as to his background, etc. other than whats listed on that link that was posted?


----------



## Errant108 (May 16, 2008)

OP,

What Buddhist temple did Archibeque train in?


----------



## elder999 (May 16, 2008)

Errant108 said:


> I hope all your claims are above board. It is fairly easy to verify who men like Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris trained with.
> 
> Do you have the name of what Taekwondo magazine he was featured in? Maybe an issue number?


 
I remember the article-not that memorable, really, but I remember _everything_-and his name, and the backyard deal stuck out. Pretty sure it was _Tae Kwon DO TImes_, right after it started up (I won a subscription in a tournament, otherwise I'd have never had the magazine at all.....) Otherwise....eh.,...


----------



## Timotheus (May 16, 2008)

The Ironcrane site is NOT Archibeque's. it is Bill McCabe's.  he studied under Archibeque but Archie does not have a web site.  

As for the Magazine The tang so do dojang in Yelm has a poster of it but I'll have to wait when I go in on Tuesday to get the name and issue.

As for the Temple I'll have to re-ask him.  I do Know That YAmaguchi of Gojo-Ryu is one of them.  He promoted Bill Madden from fourth to fifth dan in this style and Bill is Preparing to go to Japan for a test in sixth this Sept, or Oct.


----------



## MJS (May 16, 2008)

Timotheus said:


> The Ironcrane site is NOT Archibeque's. it is Bill McCabe's. he studied under Archibeque but Archie does not have a web site.
> 
> As for the Magazine The tang so do dojang in Yelm has a poster of it but I'll have to wait when I go in on Tuesday to get the name and issue.
> 
> As for the Temple I'll have to re-ask him. I do Know That YAmaguchi of Gojo-Ryu is one of them. He promoted Bill Madden from fourth to fifth dan in this style and Bill is Preparing to go to Japan for a test in sixth this Sept, or Oct.


 
Is there any info. that can be found on this person?  Some of the claims seem rather questionable, one of which is the multiple high ranks that he supposedly has.


----------



## Timotheus (May 16, 2008)

I will see if I can find a few of his other teachers names.  from that perhaps going to the school itself.


----------

